# Need help with buying red S-works stem, 120mm



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi

Can any body in the USA buy me the below stem in red in 120mm??

Specialized
S-Works Pro-Set Multi-Position Stem (12-degree)

Follow the below link to see the stem:

Specialized S-Works Pro-Set Multi-Position Stem (12-degree) - Kozy's Chicago Bike Shops | Chicago Bike Stores, Bicycles, Cycling, Bike Repair 

I can not buy this stem in Europe, and American shops are not allowed to ship outside USA by Specialized.

I have a very bad back, and the stem would allow me adjust the drop on days were I need the bar a little higher.

I'll pay for your trouble, and obviously for the stem and the freight to Denmark!!

I'm getting somewhat desperate, as Specialized have released a new stem, and therefore have stopped producing this one.

Please somebody - help me!!

Anybody interested in helping me can PM me!!

Thanks in advance

Mads


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*Still no help with the red stem*

Really!!??

Any body please help!!:cryin:

It would make my day - even my, otherwise, very rainy summer!! 

Thanks in advance

Yours respectfully

Mads


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Mads- just looked at their site and it looks to me like they have to order it from Specialized, not in stock. Have you contacted Kozy's/Specialized to see if that stem is still available? I'd be happy to help if you find out.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

c_rex said:


> Hey Mads- just looked at their site and it looks to me like they have to order it from Specialized, not in stock. Have you contacted Kozy's/Specialized to see if that stem is still available? I'd be happy to help if you find out.


Hi c_rex

Liz at Kozy's is looking into the matter now - will get back to you, if I'm going to need your help!!

Thanks a bunch for responding!!:thumbsup:

Regards

Mads


----------

